# Tesla cant supply repair parts



## lawnmore (Jun 29, 2019)

View this as an FYI. Our 2022 model Y was delivered on April 7th. On May 31st it was rearended to the tune of $31,640.44. It has been in a *Tesla authorized* repair facility here in California ever since waiting for parts. OVER 50 days with no repair date in sight. 
A word to the wise, Be sure you have rental car insurance if you are unlucky you may surely need it.
I have no reason to believe we are being singled out in this matter. Its profoundly disappointing that while Tesla is cranking out $$$ new cars world wide they are unable to respect the needs of the owners who are in our situation. 
Your thoughts are welcome----


----------



## lawnmore (Jun 29, 2019)

garsh said:


> As a Tesla owner, it might be worth considering upgrading your car insurance to include an extended term rental to cover these situations.


Well intended but completely misses the point


----------



## lawnmore (Jun 29, 2019)

SadTeslaOwner said:


> This is happening with us, here in California, USA. Our 2018 Model X is being repaired, but one small part (wire harness) is missing. It's been 254 days since the accident (no-fault) and we cannot get help from anyone at Tesla. Worst experience ever! The accident was caused by defective Continental tire, and noo one at Tesla seems to care.


Have you sought legal remidies?


----------



## lawnmore (Jun 29, 2019)

cparthur said:


> How did you get on with this in the end? My M3 was just t-boned and will need extensive repairs - I'm just wondering how long the repair is likely to take...


Not to be a smaty guy but in my experience I would suggest you not hold your breath. It all boils down to $$$$$$$$


----------



## lawnmore (Jun 29, 2019)

garsh said:


> @arnis , Tesla has since replied to this story. It sounds like this is a case of the body shop at fault, lying about it, and blaming Tesla for the delay. It will be interesting to see how this all works out.
> 
> Tesla says it's 'actively working to improve service' in body shop network, eliminating low performers
> _Based on its investigation, the company determined that the shop "did not address this vehicle in a timely manner or in accordance with Tesla standards." They claim that the shop had a backlog and simply couldn't perform the repairs on Niu's cars so they didn't order all the replacement parts at once and instead, they placed the blame on Tesla._​​_The company says that they have 8 separate orders for Niu's Model S placed between August 2016 and February 2017._​
> ...


March 2017 to August 2022 nothing has changed. My MY been waiting 50+ days for parys. Ya think its $$$$$ related? why stock parts for repairs when you can put them in new cars?????


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

lawnmore said:


> A word to the wise, Be sure you have rental car insurance if you are unlucky you may surely need it.
> I have no reason to believe we are being singled out in this matter. Its profoundly disappointing that while Tesla is cranking out $$$ new cars world wide they are unable to respect the needs of the owners who are in our situation.
> Your thoughts are welcome----


 This is exactly why I say Tesla is NOT a car company. They are a technology and innovation company that just happens to sell their tech in the shape of a car.

A real car company has a Parts Department (Tesla has none) and can get any/all parts to completely make a car from scratch. Tesla doesn't have a customer supply chain. I tried to order some spare bolts and parts for my M3 for an upcoming project and it took over 70 phone calls (where no one and any idea how to just order parts - all the national number, call the service center, go visit your service center, ...), 50 emails and 9 months. They'd sell me a new car, a "previously-owned" in stock car, extremely expensive wheels but no parts.

Sad.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lawnmore said:


> Have you sought legal remidies?


The user you responded to has not been active in 6 months.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lawnmore said:


> Well intended but completely misses the point


You literally suggest the same thing in your own thread 


lawnmore said:


> A word to the wise, Be sure you have rental car insurance if you are unlucky you may surely need it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If the insurance company is paying for a rental, they might not take much convincing to just total the car and give you a check for a new one just based on the cost of the rental alone. It's a shame that a car has to be totalled simply because parts are unobtainable, but that happens sometimes.


----------



## lawnmore (Jun 29, 2019)

UPDATE Yesterday the body shop flat bedded our repaired Model Y to our home. 7MONTHS and $ 36,700 later we have our Tesla back. Body pannels and paint as good or better than factory. Tires flat spotted and steering wheel off center but thats all fixable. Tesla needs to approve many more authorized repair shops as for now the shops that are out there are overwhelmed with work. May you out there never be subjected to a nightmare like this.


----------

